# Doe Kicked!



## RogerK (Jan 21, 2004)

Doe kicked

Spot a buck and doe bedded in a stubble field. Spotted them before they spotted me. I've filled my buck tag so I'll go after the doe. Perfect position for a hide and stalk.

Wind is perfect. Crossing between us at a strong clip. It will silence my approach.

Down low, behind the small hill, I spot the buck's rack first.

I get close. Doe spots me, but doesn't move. I can't get into a kneeing position. I lose the doe to the curvature of the hill hiding me. Down low I can see the buck's rack, but nothing to shoot at.

I slowly ease closer.

Buck is totally enamored with the doe and never looks at me even when she spots me and alerts.

She alerts but stays down.

I think I've pushed it as far as I can and settle in a kneeling position for a neck/head shot, which is all I can see of the doe.

Buck is still oblivious to everything but the doe.

I get down, kneel and steady. Damned wind keeps blowing me and the rifle side to side.

The wind dies down, a pause between gusts.

I aim, steady myself, and fire; 70 yards or so.

Doe stiffens and rolls over at the shot.

Buck jumps to his feet, but doesn't run.

He doesn't even look at me.

I stand up in full view of the buck thrilled at the shot and start walking toward him and the doe.

He still doesn't run. Instead, he stamps his feet.

At me, at the doe.

I chamber a round and keep walking toward him.

I get close enough to get nervous about a possible encounter, nervous enough to flip the safety off.

The buck finally runs, but not very far; 50 yards. I keep a wary eye on him.

Bullet hit the doe to the left of her nose, mushroomed almost immediately, and then tore a 2 inch wide gap up the length of her face taking out a fist size chunk between her left ear and the top of her skull; 25% of her head is missing or destroyed; half her brain is missing.

A few minutes later my partner arrives in my pickup to load the doe. Home isn't far. We'll gut her there.

I check out the buck. He split, decided to get, so I clear the chamber and put my rifle in the cab of the truck.

Damn if the doe doesn't come back to life. Rolls from her side to her legs like she's going to get up and run. Half of her brain in the stubble and she's rolled over it, and she's trying to get up.

I go for my rifle to finish her off. I walk close behind the doe. She rolls over on her side and kicks me in the right shin. I mean like a slugger going for a home run.

I have a 3 inch by 4 inch greenish looking patch of skin on my shin.

I'm a hell of a lot smarter.

Hunting never ceases to amaze me.

And it never ceases to excite me.

A doe kicked me. A doe missing half her brain.

I hate neck and head shots, but if that's all they offer, I'm flexible.

Sure did enjoy her back straps. ½ cup of soy sauce. ½ cup of teriyaki sauce. Liberal amount of garlic powder. Some rosemary. Dump it all into a Ziploc bag and forget it for 24 hours.

The eating was worth the kick.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

been kicked a few times myself so since I dont eat the ribs anyway now if I have a bad shot its second shot to the heart close range...let her sit for about a minute and usually good to go.....learned this from a round about way of if the heart stops nothing else moves....."usually"..thats what the minutes for :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Very interesting story...

The best is when you here of a story of a proud hunter taking a picture of the buck he shot and then then runs of with his gun.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I find that at times it can be risky to wait too long or not long enough. This year I had one of those take one for the team shots. The doe I had my mark on had another step in front of it just as I took the shot. I have heard from several people that this actually happens from time to time. The thing is the deer I shot got hit in the lower jaw. Now if I would have waited for the deer to die I would still be there. The amount of blood coming out would have taken several hours for it to bleed out. Luckly when I got there the deer was not moving and more or less stuned from the shot. After seeing what had happend I tryed to cut the neck and juggular. This did not go as planed. The deer came back around just as I was cutting, my knife has a short blade not allowing for a deep cut. I only managed to cut the wind-pipe allowing it to breath better. Long story short I had to send someone back to the truck to get a longer knife so I could get in and cut the juggular. After 3 times of trying I finally got it cut. The problem was as I would try and come close to the deer it would kick. As you stated and know it is not safe having those things kicking at you. This was one of those things that who knows how long it would have taken for it to bleed out. Next was the deer my father shot this year with his new 243. How the deer went as long as it did still wows me. We waited and took a bit of time getting to the spot but not too long in case we had to track it. The biggest thing was the deer droped after a few steps. If we would have waited any longer we would have arrived just as a group of yotes would have gotten there. We managed to get there just in time. So I will say that it is hard to determin how long one should leave a deer before coming on it. I know you guys who bow hunt wait sometimes for hours before going and getting it. I only rife hunt and still find how long before approching a downed animal to be confusing. Too long and somthing or someone might end up with it...too soon and you can get kicked. I hope nothing too bad had happend with your endevor and you were up and kicking shortly after.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Throat slitting is for people who eat their own boogers!!

Another round through the heart is the way to go, when and if it's necessary.

You're takeing the trachea and carotid out 6-8" beneath the "cut throat", so why do it?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Horsager said:


> Throat slitting is for people who eat their own boogers!!
> 
> Another round through the heart is the way to go, when and if it's necessary.
> 
> You're takeing the trachea and carotid out 6-8" beneath the "cut throat", so why do it?


Thats exactly what i have been thinking for the past years. Why not tjust shoot the thing one more time-Pp respond by saying "Well it saves a bullet by cutting the throat" Personally, i think that the deer deserves another bullet, quick and alot cleaner and dont forget most importantly, more humane. Who wants to watched the deer flop around gasping for air for several minutes. Why not just take the 50 cent hit in the pocketbook and take the shot :eyeroll:


----------



## Hooligan (Oct 21, 2006)

Well I have a similiar story that happened last year.

I was walking a barb wire fence line to postion myself with a buddy, who was walking a long coulee on private land. It was snowing, and the other side of the fence is a stubble field. When walking, I happened to look to my right and see a herd of deer coming my way, so I face them and stand still as I can, wind in blowing into my face.

When they got about 75 yards from me, they stop started looking around, must have sense my presence. I could see that there were at least 3 Muley bucks and about 7-8 does in this herd. Well, the biggest one ( 4X5 ) turned broadside to me, I shouldered my rifle, just then a doe happens to stand broadside right behind him and I'm thinking, two for one shot...lol...decided I can't do that, so I pull rifle down, buck starts walking straight towards me, I shoulder the rifle, aim right for the white on his neck, make the shot, buck drops. The rest of the deer coming running around me and head for the coulee directly behind me.

At this point in time I feel good that gotten my deer, in the stubble, 250 yards from the truck..easy hunt...at leat thats what I thought......climb the fence...approach the deer slowly, see blood around the neck area, I poke him with the rifle, I saw the deer hair flitch just alittle bit, so I decided to wait a few minutes before I start field dressing the darn thing.

After standing there for 5 minutes looking at it, decided to field dress. Put the guns safety on before I put on the ground, just then, the darn thing gets up and runs towards the fence where I was standing at, jumps the fence and immediately crashes to the ground on the other side of the fence into a ball. Now, I'm mad, pick up my gun, chamber a round, starting approaching the buck, figuring out where I going to shot him since he's all balled up, just as I shoulder the rifle and get closer to him, he gets up...again...this time he goes where I don't what him to....the freaking coulee!!!!! Now I'm really mad....lol......told myself to wait a good 15 minutes before I go after him, like they say, a wounded deer will immediatley bed down if its hurt bad.

He's leaving a nice blood trail in the snow, so I knew it was a hit, but not good enough. Well after sitting in the snow for 15 minutes I proceeded to follow the blood trail, half way down the coulee theres an opening not 30 yards from where I was at, not paying attention, I looked up from following the blood trail, he now at the bottom of the coulee, in the trees, watch to see if he comes out, he doesn't.

I wait a few more minutes and continue to follow the blood trail into the trees, at one point, I had to back track because I lost the blood trail. I then located him, still alive laying down, he knows I'm behind him because he's trying to get up, so I sat down behind him about 10 yards, gun ready. I sat there for about 10 minutes to see if he'll bleed out, just then he stretched his neck out trying to get up, I put another shot into the back of the head.

I wasn't too happy that I had to drag him out of that coulee because it took me and another hunting partner to get him out of the coulee, I had one of those plastic long two seater sled that I bought a wal-mart for $10 to put him, worked like a charm. Only then did I wish I had a ATV at time..would have been easier!

Morale to the story: If its a neck shot and you're not sure its dead, shoot it again in the vital area, you're not gonna lose any meat...I learned my lesson......


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Its too bad it took you 45 minutes to decide whether or not to put him out of his misery or not.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I was out hunting with my younger cousin and I spotted a doe in a dried up pond as we were driving to our walk in point. Each of us had a few doe tags so I asked him if he wanted to get it. He was all smiles when saying yes. So we drove to the place we were going to stop any way. So we walked back to where the doe was and he shot her. I called in on the radio saying we got one and he needs his knife. His dad had his knife. His dad broke his knife trying to break the pelvis of his deer the day before. I offered to let him use one of the three I carry.

Well long story short he hit her in the head and knocked the jaw off. We had been standing there for about 5 min until his Dad got there. I totally thought it was dead. Well it started breathing or trying to. I told him to shoot it in the head again. He did not want to. Do I told everyone to back up because I was going to hit it in the head. After putting a round in its head with my M1 it started flipping around and kicking "nerves" his Dad almost got a solid kick to the back. Man-o-man would that have hurt. I did learn one thing that day is shoot until you know it is dead.

The first man on the moon was actually Chuck Norris. He did this in 1955. When those other two losers got up there, he roundhouse kicked them to Mars and took their space pod. But he didn't go home; he went to Venus to pick up sluts.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

People said:


> he went to Venus to pick up sluts.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I havent even heard that one before :eyeroll:


----------

